
My CEO is burning out - codegrunt
I&#x27;m working as a software engineer at a small 15-employee company where the atmosphere has turned really bad recently. It&#x27;s not really a startup, but the structure is similar: my technical supervisor reports to the CEO and the CEO reports to the board, which is composed of stakeholders of our service.
In the past couple months, the CEO has stopped listening to the opinion of the technical team (my supervisor included) which too often contradicted the opinion of the board. The CEO is under a lot of pressure from the board to release new features.
A couple days ago I had a meeting with our CEO to plan a major development of our infrastructure. Basically, she wanted to cross-check what my technical supervisor had already told her. During the whole meeting her hands were shaking. My feeling is that she now distrusts the entire team.
She was a great leader when I joined the company a couple years ago, and I had a lot of respect for her. Now she is asking for major technical changes that make no sense at all, neither from a technical nor a business point of view -- without referring to the technical team.
I&#x27;m not a physician, but this looks like a burnout-in-progress to me. I have the possibility to quit my job, but I&#x27;d rather find another solution. Has anyone ever been in a similar situation? Should I go directly to the board?
======
booop
This sounds eerily similar to an experience I had. The CEO of a 10 year old
company that kept growing in revenue and profits (even during the recession)
went from being the most level headed and inspiring person to totally
incompetent. He suddenly gave up and stopped coming to the office and and gave
the employees a free reign to do what they wanted. Things actually worked but
every time we needed his involvement he would show up and just fuck everything
up.

After months of declining business he told me privately that the reason for
his behavior was because he was burned out but felt everything could be fixed
in 6 months. I didn't stay to find out and quit immediately. 6 months later
those who remained ended up working 3 months without pay and found themselves
out of a job while the CEO declared bankruptcy. Towards the end I heard he got
more erratic and started blaming the employees, the board and everyone but
himself for his situation.

It still baffles me how someone who seemed like he could turn anything to gold
and had such good judgement could suddenly lose everything and become so
hopeless because of burnout. Over a year later he still hasn't recovered and
is being sued by several people.

Since you're an engineer - I'd say tell the board (verbally) what you think
and put in a notice of resignation. If they change things for the better they
might ask you to reconsider your resignation. If they take offense and side
with the CEO - you're better off quitting anyway.

~~~
meric
We like to make fun of CEO's multi-million dollar salaries, but it doesn't
mean it's an easy job.

------
mpbm
Might be something in her personal life. There usually isn't much insight you
can get into that domain, but keep it in mind.

Does "the board is stakeholders of our service" mean your "startup like thing"
was sort of acquired? As in, are you owned/controlled by other companies that
use your product/service? If so, then they might not care what the CEO's
vision is. They might be thinking of y'all as just a subsidiary beholden to
their bottom line, not your own. They might not even be particularly
interested in seeing the value of their equity increase.

I believe there's no such thing as a team without a leader. If you lose your
leader you don't have a team anymore. It isn't really possible for a committee
to serve as a leader. So if you want to preserve your team you need to either
get your existing leader back into the right head space or get a new leader
(basically what jacquesm said). Maybe ask your team which they prefer. If
consensus is to fix the current CEO then schedule an intervention. if
consensus is to get a new CEO then ask them to step down or go to the board.

If y'all want to try to help your current CEO you might reach out to other
CEOs who have had a hard time dealing with an overreaching board. Maybe she
just needs to talk to someone who's been there before.

~~~
mcansky
I would second that last few lines : reach out to some other CEOs or C level
you know, check with them what they think and if they would be open to have a
chat or two with your CEO. Also if you have been there for a while then you
possibly have a good chance to be able to reach the CEO and talk openly. Go
for a walk, coffee with her and ask how things are going for her. Stay away
from work topic possibly at first but do say that you are worried about her
and a possible burnout. Offer to help and to put her in contact with some
other CEOs you know. It's important to get communication going again before
you can regroup and build something.

It could also speed up the dissolution process though. You might get fired on
the spot also but if things go as you describe there is probably tough times
ahead.

Walking out is the easiest (work wise) option, not easy either (personally
wise). Keep in mind that, in a way, "it's just a job" so don't let it eat you
either. It doesn't cost much to keep some lines open and stay in contact with
different companies and leaders...

------
JSeymourATL
> I have the possibility to quit my job, but I'd rather find another solution.

Jason Selk has written about a similar situation in his book, Executive
Toughness. Essentially, if the CEO can control her emotions, she can control
her performance-- and by extension, the effectiveness of the team.

It might be enough to pass along a copy of the book with an encouraging note >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13054842-executive-
toughn...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13054842-executive-toughness)

Ultimately, you may have little influence on the dysfunctional relationship
dynamics between the CEO & The Board.

------
jacquesm
Sounds like your board is really acting as the CEO. Recommendation: squelch
the board. Let the CEO do her thing and if they disagree they should vote to
replace her, but they shouldn't be micromanaging the CEO. Give the woman a
mandate and sit back.

~~~
codegrunt
You're absolutely right: the board is definitely micromanaging the CEO. But
what can I do about it? I'm just a software engineer.

~~~
jacquesm
Maybe have her read a book or so on what it means to be a CEO?

Keep in mind that if things go pear shaped it is her head on the block, not
the board, and she should act accordingly.

------
vastbinderj
Move on. I have already been in this situation twice in previous startups as
the engineering leader. This is a situation you cannot control nor influence.

As you move on, do so by not burning bridges and leave on a good note. Don't
make it your mission to point out the obvious.

